# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  Voice Recognation در Raspeberry

## mnakhaeipoor

سلام
من یه میکروفن دارم که توسط GPIO به برد وصل میشه
حالا اگه بخوام مثلا وقتی گفته میشه A تابع A و وقتی گفته میشه B تابع B فراخوانی بشه چکار کنم؟ (پایتون)

----------


## MohseN16

سلام دوست عزیز، به این پست ی نگاهی بنداز: http://stackoverflow.com/a/28537624/6703662

----------

